# Haswell ULT HD Audio, no sound

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Now that the video is working here, I cannot seem to get the audio up. I have the Realtek codec built into the kernel for the HDA Intel stuff, and it appears to be loaded, but I cannot record using arecord and in KDE I only have "Default" listed under playback devices.

```

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 8 Series HD Audio Controller [8086:9c20] (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Dell 8 Series HD Audio Controller [1028:05de]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

~ # arecord -vv fdat test.wav

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.29/work/alsa-lib-1.0.29/src/pcm/pcm_dsnoop.c:614:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave

arecord: main:722: audio open error: No such file or directory

~ # aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: HDMI [HDA Intel HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: HDMI [HDA Intel HDMI], device 7: HDMI 1 [HDMI 1]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC3226 Analog [ALC3226 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

So what is going on? I can see the HDMI and the PCH cards in KMix and I have the PCH set as default, but in Settings->Multimedia it only has default. How can I get my sound up?

----------

## krinn

well, why not arecord --list-devices if you are trying to "record"?

and unlike what you think this:

```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: HDMI [HDA Intel HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
```

mean the default is set on HDMI and not the PCH one.

i know nothing about kmix, but for alsa, default card is hdmi.

look at https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA#HTML5_does_not_play_in_the_Firefox_browser and also the laptops with hmdi audio section

 *Quote:*   

> I have the Realtek codec built into the kernel for the HDA Intel stuff, and it appears to be loaded

 

if your card is not using realtek, that won't prevent snd_intel_hda from loading ; and it's not because many users have a realtek codec that your card is using it too.

```
cat /proc/asound/card*/codec* | grep Codec

```

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I believe I have it sorted. It IS a Realtek codec, ALC3239 IIRC. I created /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel.conf and added the following lines to switch defaults.

```

options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=auto vid=8086 pid=9c20

options snd-hda-intel index=1 model=auto vid=8086 pid=0a0c

```

The PIDs came from 'lspci -nn | grep audio'. Simple! Just need to reboot to make it take effect. The issue is that I have a Windows 7 Pro VM running in VirtualBox doing updates. You know how it goes!

1) Check for updates

2) Wait 16hrs, 43min

3) Select updates, click install

4) Now wait at 0kb, 0% for God only knows how many hours for it to actually download and install them!

Once it finishes I can shut down the VM and reboot. Have I mentioned that I hate Windows and love Gentoo lately? Anybody?

----------

